

Slack Users: Get Vocal with Kookoo Integration - nutanc
http://www.nextbigwhat.com/slack-voice-kookoo-297/

======
Russwrites
Looks great. Although my Slack is continually pinging with ideas and tasks
from my boss this morning. I'm not sure that him being able to talk to me as
well would help! In all seriousness though sounds like another great tool that
slots into Slack and helps make virtual teamworking SOOOO much easier.

~~~
nutanc
Thanks for the feedback. Dont tell my boss, but I too agree with you :)

